#   >     (?)

## ua6ax

!
          ?    ?

----------


## AlexanderT

,     ...

----------


## RX3APL

> .    .


    -         .     ""        -,  619.

----------

R7KDX

----------


## ur3cjr

.

----------

UT1LW

----------


## AlexanderT

rw6awr
...  ,        , ...
------------------------------------------------
           ,    !
    -           .


RX3APL
    -        .
------------------------------------------------
 !        -          .



      ,   ...
------------------------------------------------
  ,  RX3APL   619               (     ).

----------


## RX3APL

> 619  5  ,     1.6?     ...


,      , 5   ,            .             ,        ,         .   ...

----------

> ...  ,        , ...


  ?       ?       .

----------


## ut7ub

> . -     ,        -     .      .


   . UR5ZD       ,    .      .     http://www.cqham.ru/pa_ur5zd.htm

----------


## ut7ub

> ,       -5.           .


    .   7            -    ..

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------

> RX3APL
> 
>         ,       -5.           .
> 
> 
>     .   7            -    ..


 - .

----------


## ut7ub

> ,    -       .     .


    ,     .    .       .
   ,      .         .   . 18 .    ,  ,    .
  .. (UR5ZD) ,  ,   ,    ,      .       ,   .

----------


## rw6awr

> rw6awr
> 
> ...  ,        , ...
> 
> 
>   ?       ?       .


... ,  .  -,           ()       (, )...

----------

> UA1ZH
> 
>   ,    -       .     .
> 
> 
>     ,     .    .       .
>    ,      .         .   . 18 .    ,  ,    .
>   .. (UR5ZD) ,  ,   ,    ,      .       ,   .


 . . .

----------


## Set-up

-922  - http://rf.atnn.ru/s3/uv-486.html 

 -901 - http://ra3ggi.qrz.ru/OTHER/920422.htm

----------

, ,   ,    - .        .          , ,   ,    ,    , , .  .

----------


## WTC2006

UA1ZH:     :::::
*          (    ).  ,        ,  ,  ,      ,  .   -    ,      .
   ,          (  )      ,           .
       :
-          ,      ;
-   (      );
-        ,    (..        ,       ,   ,                400 ,             100     ).*

  ,    "... ..",  ,  .
,        , ,  ,     -   .
    -     .   (       )  .   ""   1000 ,  ,    500 . , , -      :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
    -      .   -5     MRF157  153,    -   500 ,   .

----------

> UA1ZH:     :::::
> *          (    ).  ,        ,  ,  ,      ,  .   -    ,      .
>    ,          (  )      ,           .
>        :
> -          ,      ;
> -   (      );
> -        ,    (..        ,       ,   ,                400 ,             100     ).*
> 
>   ,    "... ..",  ,  .
> ...


,         .           20-30    . ,       .   -   .      -           .       .   ,   .  .   , ,        .
 -   ,   ,     .      ( , )       ().                       .
 - .         .             .                .        ?         ()  ,        .    ? - , .     ,     . -       .    -      ,        .     -   .   ,  ,  UB5,      20 ,    40...    -  ,     ...               .           .
  - ,     ,      .    ,?
.

----------


## WTC2006

*UA1ZH:*
     -       .
    -    ,   .                 (   -  ).    :    -  ,   ,      .
*RZ3AGI:*
   ,    ?
  (      ,   1,5 ,     ,   RK3AO -  -      20- ,     10-.     59.    ,    -  2    -11).
 ,        ,     ?    ?          .   :Super:

----------


## RZ3AGI

> *RZ3AGI:*
>  ,        ,     ?    ?          .


      ?
          ?

----------


## WTC2006

> ,   -   WTC2006.    -        .    ,     ,  .   - .      -    , ,    .   , ,  . -     ,    ,  ,    ,   ,    .     ,   - .      .  -  ,  .     , - .    , , ,    ,   .    ,    .    -  !,   -  !             ( ,  ,  ).        -  ??? ???  ???   ??? ...      .    -   .
> ,   ,    .


       ?
,   -      , .

----------


## WTC2006

> WTC2006
> 
> *UA1ZH:*
>      -       .
>     -    ,   .                 (   -  ).    :    -  ,   ,      .
> 
> 
> 
>  -       ?
> ...


__,  , .
      ,    "-"     - -    -     :Very Happy:         : ,  ( ?).
-:       (     ?),  -           .
  ...       2-3 ,   .       -  R -5   1500-2500 ,    ( )     10-15 ,    .       *    0,5%*.  -   :           0,1   ?         10 .  ,        ,        .
**   :            ? -   .

----------


## UR5ZQV

> .      ,     1 .     3645    ,    5.          5.    ,    ,    .

----------

> ?
> ,   -      , .


1.    . 
2.        .     .

----------

> __,  , .
>       ,    "-"     - -    -            : ,  ( ?).
> -:       (     ?),  -           .
>   ...       2-3 ,   .       -  R -5   1500-2500 ,    ( )     10-15 ,    .       *    0,5%*.  -   :           0,1   ?         10 .  ,        ,        .
> **   :            ? -   .


  ,  "" ,  .    "", "",   "".           .    . ?
 -      ,         .     .          ?
         - ,   , ,        10-15        ?     10?       - "       91 ". . .   91     .
 ,  ,    .          ?   10  ?  ,  ?      ,   - ,  .      .     -    .
  . ,    5,  - ?   74,      , ?   .    .     10     . -        . , -  ,    ,   200    -    ,       .    ,          .
. .

----------


## RX3APL

,     (    ).   ,     ,       ,    ,     !   ,   "".     ,    .  ,    ,         ,     ,       ,           .     ,      - . 73!

  ...    ,            . ()

----------


## RX3APL

,  -?    ! ( ?)    ,     .      ,       .

----------

> ,  -?    ! ( ?)    ,     .      ,       .


.       -...  ,  ?    ?  .

----------


## RX3APL

,    


> -    ,      3.      ,   .    .
>        .  .


   ,           ?         ,  -   ,    ,          .        ,       .    - !

----------


## ut7ub

> . . .


 -  .     -   .    *****  .       UR5ZD,  ,  - , ,  .

----------

> ,           ?         ,  -   ,    ,          .        ,       .    - !


          .
    .  ,     .    - .    .

----------

> UA1ZH
> 
> 
>  . . .
> 
> 
>  -  .     -   .    *****  .       UR5ZD,  ,  - , ,  .


 ,  ,   .      ,      .        ,    . ,    ,  -  ,     .     .

----------


## Serg

Sorry  !




> -      BBS  UA1ZH  .





> ,      ,       .


    ,            -        !

, , ""...

,  !   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ub6agd

!

----------


## DXmen

:Super:   -...
  ?
,             \ ....     ...   ....

              .          (   )  -,     .        ,  -,    -  ,              , ,  -74   . ,       ,     ...

----------

, ,   ?  ?    ?  ?  ,         .
,     -    - . .       .      -   .  ,  .
 ""  -  .  ,       -   "" ? .   ?  -  "".   -,  ,  . 
  . .    ?   .

----------


## RN6L

> ,     -    - . .       .      -   .


    ,         ,     ,    .                  .            .   ""    , ""      ,         ,         .

----------


## Miller

.        ,      . 
    .        -          .       .    .

----------


## ua6ax

...   -   http://radon.org.ua/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t  =60
73!

----------


## krevetko_nik

6C33     .        +U ,    -    .

----------

UV5EVY

----------


## krevetko_nik

> ????


- -,  -

----------


## krevetko_nik

> .


 .        (  ),     ,      




> ,   ,         .


  .   "" ( 633 - )

----------


## krevetko_nik

> 633    50    10       300 .


, -     .



> 50        10 ,   - 800 .


    - 100.          800
   -          ,       
        -  .  ,       ,        .     -    ?  :Smile:       ,     ""  -  .   -    -

----------

Aleksiy

----------


## CADET

-     .   EZ   80-       615.       ,      .      -904 ( -907?  ...)  .         .   160 ,  - .      5 . , ,     75-   , ()      .    ,     ""  ?  ,    615   .

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## Eugene163

...110     ?

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## sergejka

-   -       .    .        -        -  .    ?

----------


## rx6lux

UW3DI-2,   645,   907 (  922),  110-120,    330 , U- 650, U - 180 .

----------


## ra1qea

> ...    ?


  .   ,  .

----------


## sergejka

*  19 ():*

   ,     72-   +27           .?
   ra1qea/

----------



----------


## sergejka

-        ?

   ?

*  29 ():*

 72

----------


## sergejka

50?

   ?

     -   ?  ,     -     .

----------


## sergejka

?

*  7 ():*

!   -Word 2010  



*  29 ():*

   -   ?

----------


## UR5VFT

-      *UY3IG*   ..
 -

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> ...     .


   .
1.    ,      , ..       1 ,       .    , ,  . .     .
2.        "" , ,     . 
   .   -   ,    ,    ,   ,    .     ,    ,     . 
   R       .
3.       ,     ,    .
 .   RC    ()   ()     ().     ,        .
4.     ,  ,          R  .
5.     ,    ,  .
6. C5, C6   R5, R6    -  ,  .
7. R8, R9     ,  .

    ,     ( 20  ),     RU3XS  TNX!       .      2 7 ( TRX 80W)  ,  922       1W.  +15       ,     .     ,      .     .
--------
http://www.cqham.ru/foto/showphoto.p...le=635&cat=all       .

----------


## UY3IG

*sergejka  *       2 50.     . 250  . . 1100  .     .    .          15  24.           +60.

          . .     .    ,   .         .    ,           60    .   ,  .      .          ,   .

----------


## Radiotester

*Oleg UR6EJ*, 
        7 ?       ?
   ( )     ?

----------

Radiotester

----------


## Radiotester

*Oleg UR6EJ*,
            ()?         50/50.

----------

Radiotester

----------


## Radiotester

,              ?

----------


## RK4CI

> ,   -,     .
>  ,     .


       .    ,   ,   3-3,5  .       .

----------


## 240

,    .
      .  ,     .
    30   ,    "".
    ,         10 .  (    .    20 /.        10 .      20 .      ?     ?  )      ,      .    20 /,       200 .
 ,        70 .
   ,      .
        .     7,5 .

  ,    "",       . 
     ,        .          .
   ,            ,         .
          ,     .
     .

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

*240*,        114      ra1qea.     .

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

*sergejka*,     .    http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...7&d=1591034784
 ,   1  +12_15  .     .  ,     .      ,     1:2. 
    ,  +   18_20,    .  ,     .   :Razz: 
! 

*ra1qea*,   , ,        72..
------------
        ...

----------

ut8as

----------


## ra1qea

> ... *ra1qea*, *  ,* ,        72..
> **  ...


,  :




> ...     *     1 ,*  * 72      .* ...


         ?
  ,      .  :::: 
            .

*  26 ():*

*sergejka,*       50   901  ,         .     900        -50 . ,       200-   160-.
   .

----------


## UR5VFT

> .


 -  .. 
 -        ..

----------


## UY3IG

*sergejka  *       .   -   ?     -    .   ?   - ?

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> ..


   (Y05AT)  Oleg UR6EJ   ,    .  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG4XT7JYvtc 
   +     .    ,           . 
  ,     .

----------


## UR5VFT

> (Y05AT)  Oleg UR6EJ   ,


 - ,                 ,     ..

----------


## sergejka

> sergejka       .   -   ?     -    .   ?   - ?


    -    #86    ,   900 -     1100    -    - 20   -   - 47 .    - 110   -    ,    -      .   -     -   ra1qea end RK4CI- -

----------


## ra1qea

> ...     ? .. ..   ,     ..


 **    ? 
  ? 
"...      : ! ,      ,         ..."   .

----------

RD7M

----------


## ra1qea

*sergejka*,   Splan      .spl      gif, jpg, bmp.   :  - .   " ".             .   ( )   gif ..       . 
,  ,    .spl     . .

----------

UR5VFT

----------


## sergejka

> - , ,   .        .


  -  #95-     -    -    -   .  -       - ,     ..     -       .      72     eb104- 600

*  7 ():*

     -   .    ,-    ,  .-   .    -      -       ,    .       . ,     ..   .

*  9 ():*

    RK4CI-      50      -  100  .    .   -    -  15  -    90.       -  .   -     8  40 (    )    VK, ZL -  -13  15  17  .     +   .

----------


## sergejka

-    -.       ?

     ?

----------


## sergejka

,

----------

RD7M, UR5ZQV

----------


## RN6L

> .


      ,        ,     .    ,          .
,       .   (?)...  .          .  -35   ,  2944       ,       .       ,              .      .    -5         3-4 645.     ,  ,    645   -5  .             -...

----------

UR5VFT

----------


## ra1qea

*RD7M*, 



> ..       ,, ,,- ...**    ...


    ? *   , pse.*

----------


## 240

.
 170    1140 ,  ,   .

----------


## sergejka

.

*  15 ():*

!       .      ,     -?

----------


## sergejka

901  -  :-           +.        - 57   36-40   ,     .         -  ?

----------

(   TX ) .

----------


## sergejka

.     .   110 .        + . .

----------


## UR5VFT

> "      . ,    (  )    20 /,    .


 -    45 ,   ,      ..
 - http://ru3ga.qrz.ru/LAMP/19.htm

----------


## UR5VFT

> : - "      .


 -     ..

----------


## UR5VFT

> 


 -  ,     ,    12-15 ..

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## UY3IG

*sergejka *  ,      50+901 -      .          ""  .           .       ( ) .   ​http://www.cqham.ru/pa_ut5tc.htm

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## ra1qea

> ,   , ...  -  - -50 ** .   ." ...    +     50   901 - .


*sergejka*,    .  ,     4-  50     901,     .   : http://www.cqham.ru/pa_ur5zd.htm 
  ,    13   4-  50     1200 .
 -      40-     .     50      70 ... 80      .   "+"         . 
*sergejka*,   !       *"-50      "*.

*  35 ():*




> *sergejka *  ,      50+901 -      . ...       ( ) .   ​http://www.cqham.ru/pa_ut5tc.htm


*UY3IG*,   ? 645?
** , **      :




> ** * - 6* **


*UY3IG*, -,  , " ",   "" sergejka?
       ..     "+"    .

----------


## sergejka

-   -       -    -    .       .    +10   ,  ,  922  =     70  .    (  )        IRF630,     -      901-    .     .    .       .     -    - , -       -    -       -  -   .

----------


## 240

.
        .
 R9,       VD6,             VT4.

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## UY3IG

*ra1gea *          50+901, 250+901  .      .   .           . .   ,    ,   " "    .       UT5TC -       -.    50       . .        .        -  ,      .       .   ,   .

----------


## UR5VFT

-        *UT5TA
 -*         ,     ""        ,          "-"   .              .
 - http://ra3ggi.qrz.ru/LAMP/941229.htm

----------


## UY3IG

*sergejka*    , ?!        .     ,    -    !!!      .     .       .

----------


## UY3IG

?     .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## sergejka

> 


    ,      -      .      -         .    ,  - -     .

      .    .    - 30   .    -    .

  -  -      -  -   -    

    -       -  .       -     -         -   - .

----------


## ra1qea

Ը,   :



> ...
> ,   ""?!   ,  . ...


    ""   .
,               .
   :



      , , -11.

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## Stabor

> :


    :       ? 
       -   ....

----------


## Stabor

-50,   "". 
   ,    ,            .
    ( http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...E%E4%E5/page17 
  #162        -50    . 

(      ,    ,      , 

*:      )
*

----------


## Stabor

> ?       ,   .


,  : ""    ,         .

----------


## 240

UT5TC.         .

----------


## Stabor

> .


  ?           / ,   ,        . 
  ,     . 
 -            . 
 -  .

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU,

----------

,         ,    .

----------


## UY3IG

?

----------


## sergejka

_240.   UT5TC -     922    +60. ?

----------

-  * i* 


> ?           / ,   ,       .
>   ,     .
> ...
>  -  .


    ,  -   .



    ,  100%,  ,      10 ,    ,  200 .    -180  +180 ,        360 . 
 ,   R1    ,  ,    .     -100     . 
  , ,      .    ,         .


 -    200 
 -   .      ,     
      200 .

    - 85     .
   9 



   - 75 ,    -72 





  ,                ,       .   ,     ,   - .
   ,         ,        (    )        .

----------


## RD7M

...          - ....

----------


## 3

645 -

----------


## sergejka

,  ,      2-       817      .

----------



----------


## sergejka

-   -  -     -  - . -    -             ?      -       .   RK4CI-    ?

*  13 ():*

 -     ,   -       -  -0,       -0,   - 0.. .  ?  + -           -  +26.  ?

----------


## sergejka

-   570   240 -         -    .  -   - -  -      .             .    -     80-85  -   .-70 

  1- 

        -

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## UY3IG

*sergejka  *      ?        ?   ?   ! !     .

----------


## sergejka

,   -  ,    901-    RK4CI,      -   .

----------


## sergejka

817-

----------


## sergejka



----------


## RD7M

*#218..*  ?   ?   ?       ? *...      ..*         (  1 ) ,     ..!

----------


## ra3qdp

> 


       ?

----------


## ra1qea

> ?


 ?   ?   ?       ,   , ? PSE   ,  ,  ,     .

    .
  .      .

----------


## 240

> ?


   ...
     ?.
   ,   # 201  " ".

----------


## ra3qdp

,        ?

----------

> .


 ,     . 
      ,  .         .        ,  ,       ,  .             .   ,              .         10 ,      10*500  = 5*10-9 .    ,       ,      (    )       .          ,      ? ,     ,       ,   ,   ,   .   338,       .      ,     ,         .

   ,       ,      .        .

----------


## sergejka

-      .    -            -  70     -            ?

----------


## sergejka

> .


  ,     ?

----------


## RK4CI

> -  .


,     .       .        .   . ,     ,      .          ,       .   ,       .  ,    .




> .


    .      .     .       ,   ,      .       .

----------

> -            -  70     -            ?


 .  ,    ,   ,     .



> .      .     .


 



> ,      ?


 ? 



> ,   ,


        ,    ,      . 



> ,    -  (    )


   ,             .         ,  ,       ,     ,     



> -    -


         .     ,     ()        ,         .      ,       . ,        .     ,         .    ,

----------

::::  
    ,  ,   ,  ,  ,

----------

-    ,         ,  ,      ,    ,        ,     .

----------


## ra3qdp

, -,  ,      ,    .   (,    )   ,            ( ).          (          - ,  ,   ). 
   -              .
    -  ,     .    .

----------


## ra3qdp

( "")    -        .           ,   (    ,  )      .
     ( ) -             (  -   )    ,   .   ,    -   .

----------


## ra1qea

> ,     . 
>       ,  .         . ...


     . 
-,     -,   .

*  12 ():*




> ... ** ,    -  (    )   -   . ...


 ** , *   ()* ,      ?   .
           ?   "**",     *highly likely*.

----------

> ,   (    ,  )      .


     ,   ,      14     .   ,      ,   ,      .  ,   ,   ,  .

----------

,  ?  , ,        .  ** ,      ,             .

 -       . ,     0.1  ,    ,     .

----------


## sergejka

-    ?

----------


## sergejka

.     -10

----------


## 240

> .     -10


      .      24 ,     .
       .
           .

----------

RD16 ,      -         .

----------

.

----------

.   IRF 510 ,     .      -    50  .

----------

UR5VFT

----------


## sergejka

900  -  -    IRF630 .               -

----------

UR5VFT

----------


## UR5VFT

> 900  -


 -  ..

----------


## UR5ZQV

*Oleg UR6EJ*,      ,-, 4 ,   -,   ,         901.

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> ... .   .


  ,             . 
        ,         . 
   ,       (    ),    -  . 


,       .    ,  ,   .
    ,      


 ,      ,  SDR, **     ,    .
  ,   . 
         . ,  ! 

-------------------
  !
 -  ,   20,  +   35 .    ( 150    9 ),   ,       .   -        100%. , ,   -20,  ,  ...

----------


## UR5ZQV

*UY3IG*, 


> . ,        .         -    ,    .


    8       10  80?.     (  .   64 ).      2...3   ,           .

----------


## 240

24  (    ).  ,  -     (   5  ),    ?

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> 


  ,   **  ,    . ..  ,       .
        +    ,  ... .
   ,      ,     , ..   . 
  ,  ,    ,    +  . 
          3    

*  14 ():*




> - -


 ,     ,       .
+   ,   ,     R  ,    , .
    ,      ( #273  )   .

----------

KOT,

----------


## 240

!?    ?     .
  ,      ,    , (      :Razz: ),       .
  ,    , -  .
        ,    .

----------


## 240

?   --   .      .
    : "    ".

----------


## sergejka

,  - .

,  - .



> ,    .


  -    ?      -  -      100 .-   -

----------


## Eugene163

> 


           ?

----------

Eugene163

----------


## 240

,      82  -   LM317?
     .             N-P-N .      .  ,     ,     ,     0,7 .
    .    ! 
             .      50   ,         .
      .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## Eugene163

> 7    2-  0.42


 Sergejka,  4 -50     ?






> .


      ?   50  ...

----------


## sergejka

> sergejka,


             .        -  -     20   . 





> ?   50  ...


    -        -     -    .




> Sergejka,  4 -50     ?


    -  -     -     -  -   -      .




> .


         .         -   - -15  .      - -   -  .

*  11 ():*




> #286 sergejka......-   1 (   )         +900 .....


       -   #203         - - .




> ,      82  -   LM317?


        (   )-   -         -  .

----------


## sergejka

-

----------

